# Samsung 42" HLR4266W DLP



## tbird93 (Nov 2, 2006)

Would we have any TV techs on board by any chance?

TV powers on lamp doesn't come and control button flashes standby-timer-lamp. Checked lamp terminals on back-no power. Also checked contiunity between connectors on lamp-none (regular lamps would indicate blown-no experience with these though. Color wheel was just recently replaced. I'm thinking lamp or power supply may be bad or both. Lamp about $100 bucks and power supply about $100. Wondering if it's worth fixing. Any ideas anybody?

Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm not a tech but have had to replace one lamp on my 47" Samsung (your TV's big brother :grin: ). Yes, its been worth it. And it will still be worth it the next time I have to do it.

Check the return policy where you're going to buy your lamp. That way, if it turns out to be something else you can return the lamp.


----------



## tbird93 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks ystr. The tv belongs to my son. I can't seem to find the parts locally so would have to order online. From reading reviews it seems the model had a lot of problems. That's why I was wondering if it was worth spending the money on.


----------

